# norethisterone



## pinkpig (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm just about to have my second go at ICSI beginning of May (last one failed, only 2 eggs, neither fertilised).  I've been on DHEA for the last 3 months and now I've been put on norethisterone for 5 days to delay my period past the bank holiday.  I'm sooo worried though, the instructions say to take it three times a day, but I've been told to just take it twice a day? I'm now on day 5 of taking it and I'm having really bad period pains, I don't think it's working, I'm getting in a right state about it, I'm wondering if they made a mistake? I've read the side effects and it's not period pains?

I'd be grateful for any advice?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would email the clinic and ask. I can't remember how I took it to be honest as it was a long time ago.

They won't mind you emailing


----------

